# Knitted a Scarf With the Raspberry Stitch



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Posted this scarf last year..it was such a "hit," I thought I would repost it again. I found the "raspberry stitch" in a book and just adjusted sts to make a scarf. I used 2 yarns knitted together on a size 11 needle - 22 stitches. It can be worn on either side.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Very pretty.

Anita


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita from New York...thanks so much...from an ex-New Yorker!! Adorable avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

lovely xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cute-n-cuddly-designs said:


> lovely xx


Thank you..


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is really beautiful. I'm not familiar with the Raspberry Stitch....how did I miss that one?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> It is really beautiful. I'm not familiar with the Raspberry Stitch....how did I miss that one?


Thanks, Jean...You may have missed this as I think I first posted it a few months before you came to KP..I decided to post it again as this was one of my first and most popular postings...

Pattern is as follows:It's a multiple of 4 + 2 sts.
On size 11 needle, I used 2 yarns knitted together cosisting of 22 sts. One was Charisma and the other was a lighter weight that had some sparkle.

1st & 3rd rows Purl
2nd row - k1, *(k1,p1,k1) into the next st, p 3 tog, repeat 
from * to last st, k1 
4th row - k1, *p 3 tog, (k1,p1,k1) into the next st, repeat from * to last st, k1

These 4 rows are the pattern.

I decided to add the fringe to give it more "pop."
Also, if you look closely, this can be used on either side.

Enjoy,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you EdithAnn,

It is beautiful. My GD will love it. She is really into hats and scarves which surprises me because they live at the beach


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Thank you EdithAnn,
> 
> It is beautiful. My GD will love it. She is really into hats and scarves which surprises me because they live at the beach


You are quite welcome!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you, Edie!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Thank you, Edie!


My pleasure!!
Edie...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty pattern! Does the yarn have a little glimmer in it?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Very pretty pattern! Does the yarn have a little glimmer in it?


Thanks, Rainebo...I knitted two yarns together. One is a very thin silver yarn with sparkle in it. The other soft grey - charisma (acrylic.)
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its beautiful, looks very cosy and a quick knit. Just what we need here in the UK just now, its freezing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Its beautiful, looks very cosy and a quick knit. Just what we need here in the UK just now, its freezing.


Thanks, Gypsycream...your bears are always sooo adorable!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

This is really a cool scarf. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> This is really a cool scarf. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


Thanks Knitwitconnie for your compliments..
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------

